

Turning Education Upside Down - ojbyrne
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/09/turning-education-upside-down

======
byoung2
_Courses are being offered by universities like Harvard and M.I.T. and by the
teenager next door making videos in his garage._

Where is the teenager next door posting these videos? Just YouTube? Or is
there a platform that lets independent teachers easily create courses with
videos, assignments, tests, etc.?

